# Expect the unexpected



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Double Cheeseburger w/extra patty, extra cheese, ketchup, special sauce, lettuce, mayo, pickles, grilled onions, large fries w/ketchup, special sauce, ranch, and Large Coke, ...and I was expecting some stubby sweaty gamer with glasses answering the door, ...being a hot skinny Persian B-cup woman wearing silky pajama shorts with matching top ... and no makeup


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did she tip?


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did she tip?


not cash. since this was PM, I will not know for another couple days


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No tip.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> No tip.


At least you got something for your spank bank


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

mr. mean gene said:


> Double Cheeseburger w/extra patty, extra cheese, ketchup, special sauce, lettuce, mayo, pickles, grilled onions, large fries w/ketchup, special sauce, ranch, and Large Coke, ...and I was expecting some stubby sweaty gamer with glasses answering the door, ...being a hot skinny Persian B-cup woman wearing silky pajama shorts with matching top ... and no makeup


That order is indicative of why I won't accept McDonald's pings on DoorDash. McD's customers for some reason want to make the orders as complicated as they possibly can.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

mr. mean gene said:


> Double Cheeseburger w/extra patty, extra cheese, ketchup, special sauce, lettuce, mayo, pickles, grilled onions, large fries w/ketchup, special sauce, ranch, and Large Coke, ...and I was expecting some stubby sweaty gamer with glasses answering the door, ...being a hot skinny Persian B-cup woman wearing silky pajama shorts with matching top ... and no makeup


Man, who knows, you might still had guessed right because the stubby gamer with glasses might have been on his game playing.


----------



## JPU (Jun 13, 2017)

I have had plenty of times the name on the account was not who answered the door but a really cute girl lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Haven't had "the pleasure"


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

I like mc Donald orders as it's considered make up money. the additional nd Donald trips make up for the other deliveries when it's not busy


----------

